# Does anyone make plastisol transfers in the Bay Area or California



## MANNYGRIZZLE (Mar 7, 2013)

Shipping times and shipping costs are killing me. I live in the Bay Area. Are there any plastisol transfer guys I can order from locally, or anywhere in California, Nevada area?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's a list. Several in CA. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Buying closer to home will not save you money or time.....The west coast guys have longer production times and are more expensive....

How much are are you paying for shipping?.....Last order from FM Expression to WA was 18.46 for 200 transfers.....Last order from Silver Mountain to WA was 12.00 for 100 transfer.....Hardly enough money to worry about....Both these suppliers ship next day.....


----------



## MANNYGRIZZLE (Mar 7, 2013)

royster13 said:


> Buying closer to home will not save you money or time.....The west coast guys have longer production times and are more expensive....
> 
> How much are are you paying for shipping?.....Last order from FM Expression to WA was 18.46 for 200 transfers.....Last order from Silver Mountain to WA was 12.00 for 100 transfer.....Hardly enough money to worry about....Both these suppliers ship next day.....


I agree, if you select ups ground, its fairly inexpensive. But that takes a week in transit. So i normally have to bump to orange or blue. 

Just looking for other options. 

I order from FM. Ill take a look at Stone Mountain. Thanks for your reply.


----------

